# LightSpace Connect - Android & iOS App



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

LightSpace Connect enables LightSpace CMS to be used to measure and profile mobile phone screens, tablets, and connected TVs, monitors and displays, enabling users and manufacturers alike to verify screen capabilities.

Using Screen Mirroring any variations between a TV's HDMI inputs and direct streaming can be compared to assessed any differences. 

A beta version of LightSpace Connect for Android is now available: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.caplaz.lightspaceconnect&hl=en_GB

Here is the LightSpace Connect User Guide: http://www.lightillusion.com/lightspace_connect_manual.html

It can be used with the Free DPS version of LightSpace, you can download it from here: http://www.lightillusion.com/downloads.html

An iOS version will be made available shortly.


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

The LightSpace Connect App can now be used on Fire TV and Google TV devices as well as Android and iOS smartphones/tablets, and can be downloaded via the Apple Store, Google Play Store, and Amazon.

We have also added 'auto IP address search' to make connection a lot easier.

See: http://www.lightillusion.com/lightspace_connect.html for more information.


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

Awesome app! I would like to try it with my android device.


----------

